
Evidence for p-hacking or selective publication in studies on romantic priming - DavidSJ
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/neuroskeptic/2015/11/10/reproducibility-crisis-the-plot-thickens/#.VkOVkb-pI_i
======
dang
Please use the original title unless it is misleading or linkbait.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
DavidSJ
I felt like "the plot thickens" was written more to be eye-catching than
informative.

